# Used Ford trucks



## Jim Person (Jan 5, 2003)

Hi All, I will be buying a new to me used pickup in the weeks to come..Not looking for a ford vs. chevy debate.. I'm a Ford guy and that's that. My budget looks like I'll be looking at '05-'08 trucks... How are the '05 and up diesels? Been going back and forth between gas and diesel. Do they get much better mpg than gas models or would I be waisting my money... I may even look at the 150's . Primary use will be back and forth to work, hauling wood, some towing, and plowing a 350' driveway, most likely will be putting in a 2 hole dog box,, Thanks for any replies... Jim


----------



## Micah Duffy (Jan 21, 2010)

I have an 05 6.0 liter. Its a rocket for accelereration. Handles nice rides goods. Tows awesome. The newer trannys with the torque lock work very good with towing heavy loads to help braking. My only complaint is that Im lucky to break 14 mpg with average use combined city and highway. My friend just traded his for an 08 with the new 6.4 and he likes it a lot. its got 35k miles on it and he averages around 17 with it. I have had to have to head studs replaced on my motor(under warranty thank god) and other than that its been a good truck. It is chipped as well. Just turned 137k miles on it. The diesels all get better mpg than the gassers in the same size truck. More towing power as well. I love mine and its fun to drive. Unless you are going to be towing some heavy loads I would just get the smaller gasser like a f-150. Keep it nice and put away. Then get you a beater to put your plow on with the money you saved not going to a big truck. Diesels on average cost 4k more to 6k more for the same truck. I wouldnt have anything else in a larger truck though. Good luck on your search.


----------



## Amishflyer (Jul 23, 2009)

I have an 04 6.0 king ranch and love it. Has 225,000 miles on it with no major issues. Recently drove it from upstate NY to San Antonio. Get a crew cab they're big and comfortable and awesome for traveling with the dog. Dog and hunting buddies fit comfortably up front and all the gear in the bed. Mileage isn't too bad somewhere around 15 to 18 depending on driving style and if you have a tuner or any other modifications. If you have the money you can modify diesels a lot and have a bunch of fun with them. Hope this helps.


----------



## Rudd (Jan 9, 2008)

If I were you I would go older, get one with the 7.3L diesel and take the money you saved to fix any wear on the truck. You can't beat the 7.3L.


----------



## wdsk (Dec 7, 2008)

Tons of good info by this guy in the Atlanta area, and well worth the time to watch a few videos and get informed. 

www.powerstrokehelp.com


Ford really got hosed when they had to do away with the 7.3 thanks to the federal gooberment mandating better emissions. The 250 6.0's have known issues with the ERG system and leaky head gaskets if pushed too hard sometimes, but I believe that it can be a really great engine with very good mileage and lots of longevity if the issues are addressed and taken care of. Some folks have been lucky and not have had issues of course, but it is a known issue that has plagued Ford. Of course, when the 100K warranty is out then the sky is the limit to improve things with aftermarket improvements. I'm in the same boat and ready to replace a '99 250 gasser, but I'm still on the fence whether to acquire an '07 6.0 or go to the '08 and up 6.4 which from comments from a few owners that I know gets pretty poor fuel mileage. They like their nice, newer interior styled 6.4's but the mileage is pitiful. Good luck!


----------



## dnf777 (Jun 9, 2009)

If you're going to be toting a plow on the front of your truck, I would be hesitant to get a 1/2 ton 150. No matter how careful you are, plowing beats a truck up pretty good. I debated half ton vs 3/4 ton, and although my mpg stinks, I'm glad I have the heavier frame and suspension.


----------



## WindyCreek (Jan 3, 2007)

I have a 2004 F-250 6.0 with 99K miles and the only issue I had was the EGR valve had to be cleaned at 75K. Very happy with the truck, average 20 mph on the open road and 16-17 mpg in city.


----------



## Sabireley (Feb 2, 2005)

WindyCreek said:


> I have a 2004 F-250 6.0 with 99K miles and the only issue I had was the EGR valve had to be cleaned at 75K. Very happy with the truck, average 20 mph on the open road and 16-17 mpg in city.


Is that mileage with a chip, or stock. I have been looking also and am considering getting something with the 7.3 to get the better engine and mileage. I had heard the mileage went down a lot when Ford switched to the 6.0, and worse with the 6.4. 

Thanks!


----------



## sinner (Oct 21, 2007)

Call Steve he has one he got a bargain price 2006 with 9500 miles diesel.
All the bells and whistles but he wanted a flat bed so in is willing to sell it.719.337.5402
I have seen it and it is clean and very good condition. F-450


----------



## Jim Person (Jan 5, 2003)

Just got back from kickin the tires on 4 trucks... One has me thinking real hard... 2006 F250 XLT extra cab 5.4 gas 68000.. one owner. black..they want $19,500 I'm gottem down to $17500.has a plow frame and all wired , would just need the blade and control box.has the tow package with brake control. If I can get them to 18500 with a 2 yr 24000mile bumper to bumper warranty (worth $2600) I told them I'd drop off a check on friday... We'll see..., Good thing I checked out the powerstroke guy in Ga. I walked away from a 2004 6.0 with 114000mi. for $19000 but it was an early 2004 (didn't want to chance the headaches) ... Thank You for all the replies, Jim


----------



## oaklandbay (Sep 1, 2005)

Very nice '96 F250 175k miles chipped cold air trans command and built tranny got it for 8000. You can pick up a very nice 7.3 fixed up for under 10k all day long and get your 16mpg under heavy load to 22 hwy. Make sure the tranny has been rebuilt though and torque converter is a triple disc billet.


----------

